# My Pizza Technique



## Don Cash (Apr 28, 2011)

A few weeks back there was some discussion about making pizzas on the grill. I've had some pretty good success making them on mine so I thought I'd show you how I do it. This is by no means the only way, I know...but this is how I do it and it works for us.


Start with the charcoal ring from a WSM on the charcoal grate with a layer of unlit on the outside.








Then light a full chimney...







...and take it until the flames are just licking the top coals.







Here is my stone. It's from Williams Sonoma and was a gift. At $100 I probably wouldn't buy it for myself but it was a gift and I love it. It is "pre-raised", something I think is very important so that the radiant heat from the top of the grill cooks the toppings at the same rate as the crust. A cheap stone on a few fire bricks would do the same thing. I usually always add a little smokewood to mimic a wood fired oven. It adds a lot but is subtle.







When the coals are ready, dump them over the unlit...







...and immediately put the stone on the grill grate...







...cover and put the thermometer from my Performer through the vent so it rests on the stone.







Meanwhile, prep the pizzas. I made a white clam pizza  for me and a red cheese pizza for Campbell.







A half an hour after dumping the lit, the kettle was perfect...500*







Pizzas on.







8 minutes later, rotated for even cooking.







8 minutes later they came off.







Perfect crust (IMO).







Dressed the white pizza.







Plated.







Again, I'm not trying to be pretentious and say that this is the only way to do them. I've just had a lot of success with this technique and thought you might like to see it. Both pizzas turned out great. That white pizza recipe is awesome and we do it often.

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 28, 2011)

Not sure that I am ready to try pizza yet, but this is a great pictorial Don, thanks so much for posting. The pizzas look wonderful.


----------



## RCS Michigan (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Don, Thank You Thank You for posting the whole thing with pictures! Every time you post a pizza cook I have tried to catch the background as to how you set up your kettle. I am new to the forum But not new to searching all the post for the past few months. Thanks again!


----------



## muddave (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info. the pics were a great addition.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Apr 28, 2011)

Awsome technique Don, Ganna have to give that a go next time i try pizza....I have always failed thus far. Thx for the great info


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Apr 29, 2011)

Excellent Don!


----------



## friesian_rain (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the "tutorial", can't wait to try it out !
You just might be my new hero


----------



## Smokey Lew (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Don, you the Man! I have everything you show in your tutorial except the white pizza recipe. I'm sure you probably already posted it somewhere, but can you provide the link? Thanks.


----------



## Don Cash (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks, everyone for the remarks!



			
				Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> I'm sure you probably already posted it somewhere, but can you provide the link? Thanks.


Yeah, the words "white clam pizza" (above the first pic with the pies in it) are actually a link. No big deal. Here it is again:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food ... index.html

Good luck. Can't wait to see  it!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 30, 2011)

That was great Don. I'm going to try it that way. I've only done hem on my gasser but will give the 22" a try! Thanks


----------



## dennywilliam (May 24, 2011)

I like pizza. Don your technique is awesome. I like it and it is very easy and good for all. Everyone like this pizza....


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 24, 2011)

Killer stone Don! Ever try to do bread on it? The wife would castrate me if pulled the trigger on one of those. Hummm, could tell her I got it at a garage sale. No that aint going to work. :roll:  I'd get busted for sure. I always do when I try to pull some crap like that. Some fine pizza you did up there.   

Pigs


----------



## TimBear (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Don; this looks reall good and you have inspired me to make this for the wife and kids!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2011)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Killer stone Don! Ever try to do bread on it? The wife would castrate me if pulled the trigger on one of those. Hummm, could tell her I got it at a garage sale. No that aint going to work. :roll:  I'd get busted for sure. I always do when I try to pull some crap like that. Some fine pizza you did up there.
> 
> Pigs




Go to Homers and buy a piece of unfilled and unpolished travertine. Cost no more than $4.00 and works EXACTLY  the same as a pizza stone.


----------

